# Best skis for Tux



## kingslug (Mar 18, 2010)

Going to hit Tuckermans with Andy Z in a few weeks. Which skis to bring??? Volkl AC40 170 length, heavy...K2 strykers 180 length, rock skis..Rossi S3's 186 length 98mm twin tip rockers... ???????


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 18, 2010)

I think the ideal ski up there has less side cut, is fat but not unreasonably so, not ultra heavy due to climbing but also respectable stiffness. Your mileage may vary. Think what you'll be comfortable on doing jump turns in steep corn snow. Pending it is corn snow... different tools may be preferable otherwise... or not.

If its your first time up there, just grab a pair of skis and don't over think it too much.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Mar 18, 2010)

kingslug said:


> Going to hit Tuckermans with Andy Z in a few weeks. Which skis to bring??? Volkl AC40 170 length, heavy...K2 strykers 180 length, rock skis..Rossi S3's 186 length 98mm twin tip rockers... ???????


bring what you like best,I like rocker in corn ,up there I stay away from firm snow,no reason to ski plate . Ido that enough at home .! Fri could be nice


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd be curious to see how those S3s do at Tux. Anyway, I'd go for the lightest set-up you have. If you're carrying it in, you'll appreciate it. Whatever you do, be sure your skis have an edge just in case the corn on the way up becomes ice on the way down.


----------



## skiadikt (Mar 18, 2010)

bring the lightest setup that you'd be most comfortable with on the steepest terrain you've ever skied.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 19, 2010)

The S3's are the lightest and I've skied the steepest terrain at Alta on them....don't know how they would do on ice though. They get very iffy on slick hardpack.....The Volkls are stiff as hell, hold on ice but are murder on the legs, very heavy too. Tough call on this one, would hate to be on the S3's and have slide for life's!!!


----------



## goldsbar (Mar 19, 2010)

Unless you're planning on some super aggresive big mountain chute shooting style, doesn't any ski work just about anywhere?  It's the skier, not the...  I wouldn't bring my SC's, but I've skied my 162cm Metrons on pretty much all the steeps at Jackson, Alta, Bird, Whistler, yadayada.  Remember, people were skiing on thin straight planks for years without much problem.  Any modern semi wide (what isn't now?) non-race ski will be fine.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 19, 2010)

My vote would go with the S3s because it's the lightest -- though you know I'm pretty biased for reverse cambers. Perhaps, I should haul in the S7s just to see how they compare with the S3s on the steeps.


----------



## marcski (Mar 19, 2010)

goldsbar said:


> Unless you're planning on some super aggresive big mountain chute shooting style, doesn't any ski work just about anywhere?  It's the skier, not the...



*****the winner*****


----------



## kingslug (Mar 19, 2010)

Any ski doesn't work anywhere..best. Plus there is weight consideration. All my skis are very different from each other. Yes back in the "old days" they skied everything on straight ones, but the new stuff just makes it easier. I'm going to bring the Volkls and the S3's and choose when I get there. Probably going to ski some other places on the way back so the S3's will be a lot more fun to bounce around on.


----------



## Angus (Mar 19, 2010)

weight is overriding criteria. skis are very heavy climbing up a steep slope after a 3 mile hike-ski in.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2010)

goldsbar said:


> Unless you're planning on some super aggresive big mountain chute shooting style, doesn't any ski work just about anywhere?  It's the skier, not the...  .



FINALLY.

stop the madness people.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2010)

Scary Head snake skis are best for all conditions.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2010)

Greg said:


> Scary Head snake skis are best for all conditions.



just ask brian.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 19, 2010)

Skier ability does trump all... BUT you sure as shit don't see 100mm waist skis at bump comps and the big yearly ski flicks don't show skiers going waist deep into powder on bump skis. Any one who thinks a great skier can ski equally great on any ski in any condition is kidding themselves. I have skied Mount Washington quite a few times using two different skis. There were clear performance differences and advantages and disadvantages to each. You don't want no floppy tips coming over a firm Lip, that is for damn sure.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 19, 2010)

Sharp edges _slug_.  I think if you have significant sidecut make sure to detune tips/tails...but what else is new....:lol:
**EDIT:  Have seen some of the latest "mid-fats" out there...Nordicas, Blizzards....~76-88mm, pretty nice..


----------



## hrstrat57 (Mar 19, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I think the ideal ski up there has less side cut, is fat but not unreasonably so, not ultra heavy due to climbing but also respectable stiffness. Your mileage may vary. Think what you'll be comfortable on doing jump turns in steep corn snow. Pending it is corn snow... different tools may be preferable otherwise... or not.
> 
> If its your first time up there, just grab a pair of skis and don't over think it too much.



Sounds like a pair of mismatched legend 8000's would be the ticket!


----------



## marcski (Mar 19, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Skier ability does trump all... BUT you sure as shit don't see 100mm waist skis at bump comps and the big yearly ski flicks don't show skiers going waist deep into powder on bump skis. Any one who thinks a great skier can ski equally great on any ski in any condition is kidding themselves. I have skied Mount Washington quite a few times using two different skis. There were clear performance differences and advantages and disadvantages to each. You don't want no floppy tips coming over a firm Lip, that is for damn sure.



Of course.   But people (not necessarily the OP) make such a big deal of equipment; different skis, boots, your mother's panties...what have you, when losing 10 lbs and working out consistently would do a whole hell of a lot more for most people's skiing than using a different ski.  Especially considering Tux is every bit if not more about the way up than the way down.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 19, 2010)

marcski said:


> Of course.   But people (not necessarily the OP) make such a big deal of equipment; different skis, boots, your mother's panties...what have you, when losing 10 lbs and working out consistently would do a whole hell of a lot more for most people's skiing than using a different ski.  Especially considering Tux is every bit if not more about the way up than the way down.


Oh hell yeah.  I'm down about 25 pounds from last season and I've never skied better.  Of course it could be the new skis (well, not so new anymore) :roll:


----------



## marcski (Mar 19, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Oh hell yeah.  I'm down about 25 pounds from last season and I've never skied better.  Of course it could be the new skis (well, not so new anymore) :roll:



lol, you sure helped decide this debate. :smash:


----------



## bigbog (Mar 20, 2010)

marcski said:


> ...... when losing 10 lbs and working out consistently would do a whole hell of a lot more for most people's skiing than using a different ski.  Especially considering Tux is every bit if not more about the way up than the way down.



..From a 50yo+, you get that by default on the hike up, that is what's so nice about the place...imho..
*Just don't go head over heels for the lightest...never know when you'll run through stuff that'll kick a lightweight ski..
EDIT:  ...but think Steve hit it...about avoiding the soft tips/shovel...


----------



## kingslug (Mar 22, 2010)

OK..so again I have to decide between stiff but short Volkls or light but floppy S3's.....Now I'm leaning toward the Volkls as they can handle anything..I should assume that ice may exist at anytime anywhere?? That would suck on the S3's, probably undoable!!


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 24, 2010)

jesus christ, they used to ski it on 10' pieces of hickory. the joys of the quiver. by the time i decided , the snow melted.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 25, 2010)

marcski said:


> Of course.   But people (not necessarily the OP) make such a big deal of equipment; different skis, boots, your mother's panties...what have you, when losing 10 lbs and working out consistently would do a whole hell of a lot more for most people's skiing than using a different ski.  Especially considering Tux is every bit if not more about the way up than the way down.





powpig2002 said:


> jesus christ, they used to ski it on 10' pieces of hickory. the joys of the quiver. by the time i decided , the snow melted.



:lol:


----------



## kingslug (Mar 26, 2010)

They used to send mail on the pony express...


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 27, 2010)

correct you are. but does the mailman spend all day deciding on the truck he/she will drive? oops, mailPERSON. sorry.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> correct you are. but does the mailman spend all day deciding on the truck he/she will drive? oops, mailPERSON. sorry.



Which is the better ride for the job, the truck or the pony?


----------



## kingslug (Mar 27, 2010)

If he could he would...lets see do I take the widowmaker or the new one...hmmmmmmm.


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 27, 2010)

the horse is more eco- friendly and if you get hungry you can eat it


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 29, 2010)

looking at tux next spring...wondering on what type of pack (size/manufacture/hydration compat) etc...any advice? specifics appreciated..


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 29, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> looking at tux next spring...wondering on what type of pack (size/manufacture/hydration compat) etc...any advice? specifics appreciated..


Do you have a hiking backpack already? If you only plan on going up once or every once in a long while, it may not be worth the money to buy a pack if you already have a hiking pack. A pack needs to have a method to buckle your skis to the pack, usually with compression straps on either side (A-Frame style is popular).

If you are going to be going frequently, think of something big enough to carry layers. Big enough to stuff a helmet, goggles, ski pants, jacket, fleece, gloves, water (reservoir holder or space for bottles (2-3L is good), and food as well as any other supplies you might want such as duct tape, first aid, etc. Diagonal ski carry is great both for hiking up and especially for climbing. You can't go wrong with tons of straps on the outside of the pack. Think long term use if you plan on doing a lot of hiking.

Otherwise, just use whatever hiking pack you already have if it is large enough for all your layers and has straps for ski carry. Of course, belt and sternum straps should be on the pack.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 30, 2010)

I just bought a Gregory z35..should get it tommorow..good discounts at REI.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 31, 2010)

i have a pack, but cant fit my boots inside, would have to strap them to the outside and skis..also dont think its big enough (dont know cubic size) what cubic size you recommend to be able to fit boots and all the gear for a day at tux


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 31, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i have a pack, but cant fit my boots inside, would have to strap them to the outside and skis..also dont think its big enough (dont know cubic size) what cubic size you recommend to be able to fit boots and all the gear for a day at tux



Just click the boots into the bindings.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 31, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> Just click the boots into the bindings.


This. Or you can sling the velcro strap over the top of your pack behind your shoulders with the boots dangling on either side of the pack. I prefer this method to keep things "tight" rather than having winged extensions on both sides. That and the fact that I diagonal carry which doesn't work well with boots clicked in.


----------

